# Time to vote for the July photo contest



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Are you going to put up a poll?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't vote, they are all fabulous photos.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, this one's going to be a toughie!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

A poll has now been added.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Seriously, how are we supposed to pick just ONE?!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OH, I'm TORN! I have it narrowed down to TWO...
That Frisbee pic of Brady's Mom's is pure bliss.

but then...
Windfair looks SOOO sweet- of course, that would be AFTER the perfect day, right? LOL....
Ok.. here goes.. I vote for Brady's Mom!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It early still in the voting but I see several close results. 
This will be a tough call for me to now cast my vote to just one. There are so many good ones in there.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a tough one!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted for Emma & Tilly because it is an awsome pic, one that I have never seen before, well focused and funny!! Typical, a GR's face full of mud!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I've viewed them five times and still can't narrow down my choice. They're ALL so good!

~Jackie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

> I voted for Emma & Tilly because it is an awsome pic, one that I have never seen before, well focused and funny!! Typical, a GR's face full of mud!!


aw thanks Dog, Tilly sends a big kiss (minus the mud!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I finally picked. It took me days to finally pick one. I asked several people for their opinions.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So hard to choose!!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

That was a hard one... They were all so good! But Windfair's pic was absolutely priceless! That was the first one that I actually really paused on and took a good look at! It totally caught my eye. A girl and her dog..


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

There is no way you can pick just one - it's just not fair!


----------

